# Huffy Holiday ?



## Hippo (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello from Munich, Germany.
Since a view months i have this Huffy bicycle - on the chaingurad in printed "Holiday".
Actually i did not find anything in the web about a Huffy Holiday, just found pics from the Eldorado and Monza GT which seems to be similar.
Now my questions: Does anybody know something about the "Holiday" - some people told me it could be sold by an fuel station also called "Holiday" ????

And the most interesting thing for me the measures of the tires and rims. actually there are tires 26 x 2,125 - i think they are not original and too huge...does somebody know the data from the Eldorado or Monza ?

What kind of rear light could be installed - there is none.

Thx a lot


----------



## partsguy (Mar 25, 2014)

Guten Tag!

Welcome my German friend! I'm usually very active here but I've been busy. I have seen a Huffy Holiday from the 50s but that is a very different bike. I didn't know Huffy exported bicycles so this is interesting. What is the serial number on the rear dropout (where rear axle mounts?). If you can find that, I can tell you the year. I'm guessing 1966-1969. Huffy started building these frames for the 1964 Model year and the crank changed in 1966. Yours has the 1966 and later crank.

This looks like a rebadged Huffy Eldorado or Galaxie. Monza GT had more features on it like a spring loaded rear rack, more trim, chrome tank, and an electric horn.

I'm guessing this was for either a German department store OR a Germany-only bike. I have a 1966 catalog and this bike is no where in there.


----------

